# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  اسماء اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام

## نور الشمس

*============================
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم جميعا بهذا المصاب الجلل============================

**صَلَّى اللهْ عَلَيْكَ يَا سَيِّدِي يَا رَسَوُلَ اللهْ وَعَلَى آلِ بَيْتِكَ الْطّيِّبِينَ الْطَاهِرِينْ الْمَعْصُومِينَ الْمَظْلُومِينْ 
فَازَ مَنْ اعْتَصَمَ بِحَبْلِكُمْ وَأَمِنَ مَنْ لَجَأَ إِلَى حِصْنِكُمْ يَا لَيْتَنَا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ سَادَتِي وَمَوَالِيّ فَنَفُوزَ فَوْزًا عَظِيما 
لَوْ كَانَ يَدْرِي يَوْمُ عَاشُورَاءِ مَا كَانَ يَجْرِي فِيهِ مِنْ بَلاءِ لا لاحَ صُبْحُهُ وَلا اسْتَنَارَا وَلا أَضَاءَتْ شَمْسَهُ نَهَارَا 
يَا نَفْسٌ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْحُسَيْنِ هُونِي فَبَعْدَهُ لا كَانَ أَنْ تَكُونِي هَذَا حُسَيْنٌ شَارِبُ الْمَنُونِ وَتَشْرَبِينَ بَارِدَ الْمَعِينٍ 
أَفَاطِمُ لَوْ خِلْتِ الْحُسَيْنَ مُجَدَّلا وَقَدْ مَاتَ عَطْشَاناً بِشَطِّ فُرَاتِ 
أذاً للطمت الخد فاطم عنده وأجريت دمع العين في الوجنات 


أسماء أصحاب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

قاسط بن زهير بن الحرث التغلبي 

اخوه مقسط بن زهيربن الحرث التغلبي 

اخوهما كردوس بن زهيربن الحرث التغلبي 

اميه بن سعد الطائي 

جابر بن الحجاج مولى عامر بن مهشل التيمي 

جبلة بن علي السيباني 

كنانه بن عتيق التغلبي 

جوين بن مالك بنقس الضبعي 

القاسم ( القسم ) بن حبيب الازدي 

جندب بن حجير الكندي الخولاني 

مجمع بن عبد الله العائدي المذحجي 

جناده بن كعب بن الحرث الانصاري 

مسعود بن الحجاج التيمي 

حباب بن الحارث السلماتي الازدي 

ابنه عبد الرحمن بن مسعود بن الحجاج التيمي 

الحارث ( الحرث ) بن امرؤ القيس الكندي 

مسلم بن كثير الاعرج الازدي الكوفي 

الحرث بن نبهان مولى الحمزه بن عبد المطلب

شبيب مولى الحرث بن سريع الهمداني 

اللحلاس بن عمرو الازدي الراسبي 

شبيب بن عبد الله النهشلي البصري 

حنظله بن عمر الشيباني 

نعيم بن عجلان الأنصاري 

حنظلة بن اسعد الشبامي 

نعمان بن عمرو الرأسبي 

زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي 

حبيب بن مظاهر الاسدي 

زهير بن بشر الخثعمي 

الحر بن يزيد الرياحي 

زهير بن سليم الازدي 

عابس بن شبيب الشاكري 

سالم بن عمرو مولى بني المدينه الكلبي 

برير بن خضير 

سعد بن الحرث مولى أمير المؤمنين ع 

زهير بن القين 

سوار بن منعم بن ابي عمير الهمداني 

جون مولى ابي ذر الغفاري 

سيف بن مالك العبدي النميري 

عمرو بن جنادة الأنصاري -11 سنه 

عامر بن مسلم العبدي البصري 

مسلم بن عوسجه 

سالم مولى عامربن مسلم العبدي البصري 

زياد بن عمر بن عريب الصائدي 

عبد الله بن بشر بن ربيعه بن عمرو 

ابو الشعثاء يزيد بن زياد الكندي 

عبد الله بن عمير بن عباس بن عبد القيس 

نافع بن هلال المذحجي 

عبد الله بن يزيد بن ثبيت العبدي البصري 

هانئ بن عروة 

سلمان بن مضارب البجلي 

عمارة بن حسان بن سريح الطائي 

واضح التركي مولى الحرث المذحجي 

عمار بن ابي سلامه بن دالان الهمداني 

شوذب مولى شاكر 

عمرو بن جندب الحضري الكوفي 

انس بن الحارث الكاهلي

عمر بن ضبيعة بن قيس التيمي 

الحجاج بن مسروق الجعفي

عمرو بن عبد الله الهمداني الجندعي

سويد بن عمر بن ابي المطاع ( قتل بعد الحسين)

عمران بن كعب بن حارث الاشجعي 

وهب بن حباب الكلبي

عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن الكدن الهمداني 

عمر بن خالد الصيداوي 

قارب بن عبد الله الدؤلي مولى الحسين -ع 

سعد مولى عمر بن خالد الصيداوي 

الادهم بن اميه العبد البصري

================
**منقوول للفائدة
نسألكم الدعاء
================

*

---------------------------------

----------


## My tears

.. يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا ..
هنيئــاً لهــم الجنــة ..
جزاك الله خيراً .. وجعله الله في ميزان أعمـالـك ووسـام حسنـاتك .. 
الله يعطيك العافيه .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## نور الشمس

الله يعافيج غاليتى 

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كل الشكر لك للمعلومة القيمة

----------


## دلوعه

سلام الله عليهم جميعااا وهنئيا لهم بفوزهم جنات الخلد وجمعنا وياهم في الجنان 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
مشكورة اخيه على المعلومات القيمه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك المميز يا اخوووى سعد

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا دلوعه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نسمة ليل

يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا نسمة ليل

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## العنود

سلام على صحبه واهله  سلام على الاوفياء الخيرين
                                  علىرهبان الليل سلام وعلى ليوث النهار المجاهدين
سلام على من يرى الموت  سعادة رافض العيش مع الظالمين
                                سلام على عزة الاحرار سلام على الشهداء الاكرمين
ويعطيك الله العافيه
ومشكوره على المعلومات القيمه عن اصحاب الحسين
وعسى الله يحشرهم ويحشرنا معهم  في يوم الحساب
ولعن الله ظالم ال بيت محمد

اعذب التحيات      العنود

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه ياالعنود

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الحبوب

مشكور اخي الغالي على هذا الجميل 

يعطيك العافيه

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورك الغالى يااخووووى الحبوب

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فاضل علي

.. يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا

----------


## بحور الامل

ياليتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا كنا معهم فنفوز فوزا عظيمـــــــــــــــا
يعطيك العافية
ونتمني شفاعتهم في الاخرة يارب
تحيااااااااتي لكم

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا

----------


## أم قمبر

يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاًعـظـيـمـــا

----------


## براءة روح

*.. يـا لـيـتـنـــا كـنـا مـعـهـم فـنـفـوز فـوزاً عـظـيـمـــا* 

*يسلمووو ع الطرح الرائع*

----------

